# Wii #1615 - A Boy and His Blob (USA)



## B-Blue (Oct 13, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3044^^


----------



## anaxs (Oct 13, 2009)

wow, this looks really childish
im not gonna try this out


----------



## berlinka (Oct 13, 2009)

I heard a lot about this. I'm very curious if it's good.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 13, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> wow, this looks really childish
> im not gonna try this out



Your loss.

BTW, I'm not sure about the filename. In the NFO it says xxx-abahb.r** but on ABGX it's xxx-bab, so..


----------



## Kinnikuman (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya I can't wait to play this. I never even played the original it's just the idea seems so cool and creative. And c'mon look at the blob! Almost pre-ordered at gamestop.
My normal places don't even have this yet and It seemingly takes me way longer to download than everybody else though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and one last thing blob = ham = ftw.


----------



## RedHero (Oct 13, 2009)

It's supposed to be really good. It's a puzzle platformer. IGN gave it a 7.6, but they mentioned it's too hard... well, it's became pretty clear from the Ninja Gaiden 2 review compared to the Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 review that they often unfairly dock points for difficulty -__-

Gametrailers gave this an 8.5. Gameplay and graphics look pretty damn sweet as well. Muramasa is still the king of 2D graphics on the Wii, but this is definitely the 2nd best.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I believe it was a very popular game on the NES
Though unfortunately my dad never bought it for me. I used to see it in the shop too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind.

(Anyway, dont mistake this for shovelware)


----------



## Doc.X (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems decent ill give it a go and see how good it is 

Here is a vid :


----------



## Azadar (Oct 13, 2009)

IGN gave it a 7.6 http://wii.ign.com/articles/103/1033606p1.html

Which I think should honestly be about an 8.2 they nocked off a few points for some nitpicky stuff IMHO.. 

I cant find the name of this file anywhaere what is the exact file name for those who have seen it?


----------



## htoxad (Oct 13, 2009)

xxx-bab.rar


----------



## Kinnikuman (Oct 13, 2009)

I am just failing at finding this. Have the people who have, played it without flaw yet?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hated this game back in the 90's on the Gameboy ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I wonder how this new one is.


----------



## Comedor (Oct 13, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> IGN gave it a 7.6 http://wii.ign.com/articles/103/1033606p1.html


Game Trailer gave it a 8.5: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-a-boy-and/57585
1UP gave it a B+: http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3176452
Game Informer gave it a 8.75: http://gameinformer.com/games/a_boy_and_hi...d-His-Blob.aspx


----------



## xxRAG3 (Oct 13, 2009)

hasn't showed up on usenet yet


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Oct 13, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> hasn't showed up on usenet yet


but it's up on some filehosting sites


----------



## asdf (Oct 13, 2009)

Is today the actual release date for it? I don't remember ever hearing a release date.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Oct 13, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Is today the actual release date for it? I don't remember ever hearing a release date.


A Boy and His Blob	(Majesco Games)		10/13/09	US
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/home/954758.html


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel like i've been waiting on this forever. Loved this game on the NES. Just 40 more minutes and its finally mine.


----------



## maxdaling (Oct 14, 2009)

Didn't realize this was a full on Wii game. Thought it'd be wii ware.  Cool beans.


----------



## n8vosburgh (Oct 14, 2009)

This game was freaking hard... maybe my older mind can figure it out now.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 14, 2009)

Can someone tell me if this works on a multi disc iso?


----------



## bodean (Oct 14, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> xxRAG3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't see it on RS yet


----------



## Retal (Oct 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> wow, this looks really childish


Wow, thanks for your divine insight. What were you expecting? The game's called A Boy and His Blob. A boy. A child. What were you expecting? A middle-aged man?


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> wow, this looks really childish
> im not gonna try this out



Funny, because only people who are an actual child wont remember this franchise.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 14, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you should wait for the sequel, A Middle Aged Man and His Goo. That sounded wrong, didn't it?

Looks like a good game, although it looks like it could be short too.


----------



## W hat (Oct 14, 2009)

How big is it scrubbed?


----------



## desh_thiere (Oct 14, 2009)

Apparently around 1.4 gig scrubbed.


----------



## referencer (Oct 14, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

>


I hope I'm not the only one who sees a dude in the clouds.


----------



## Beware (Oct 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> wow, this looks really childish
> im not gonna try this out



LOL!  You poor, worthless, self-absorbed child.  I wish you the best of luck when the real world hits you like a ton of bricks.

@Guild McCommunist: Apparently the 40 adventure levels last a decent while and there are 40 other challenge stages (though these are supposedly pretty short).  Good amount of unlockables too.  I was also worried about that, but reviews haven't complained about it yet.  We will find out soon (or not).


----------



## orno (Oct 14, 2009)

game seems to work perfect with wiiflow 1.1 and cfg with rev14.. it's fun so far.


----------



## Retal (Oct 14, 2009)

In the original game you had to memorize what effect each type of bean had.


----------



## shred6waves (Oct 14, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha! i wonder if thats an easter egg that was just caught in a screenshot?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 14, 2009)

shred6waves said:
			
		

> referencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scared now...


----------



## kill7rocity (Oct 14, 2009)

iTs a pretty good game.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Oct 14, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I see him too.


----------



## davhuit (Oct 14, 2009)

Does someone tested it with Wiigator launcher ?

As I think it probaby require at least a 4.0 firmware (or at least more than 3.2 like Punch-Out) ?

(Which is pretty boring to use real discs with a loader but as I don't want to upgrade, it's also my fault).


----------



## silkyskeeter (Oct 14, 2009)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> referencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This edit made me LoL.  Sadly this will most likely be as short as that(Where's Waldo) game as well and I wont give it a play or a buy.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 14, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really though why do retards make comments like this, and then go to the trouble of posting it to tell other people?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 14, 2009)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because it's not JAPANEZE!


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 14, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Game Trailer gave it a 8.5: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-a-boy-and/57585
> 1UP gave it a B+: http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3176452
> Game Informer gave it a 8.75: http://gameinformer.com/games/a_boy_and_hi...d-His-Blob.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 14, 2009)

I saw some reviews of this game and it looks amazing. Love these kind of puzzle-/plattforming-games...

But should I wait for pal


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2009)

...WUT?


----------



## Disco (Oct 14, 2009)

Well from what I see this game is like ABE from ps1 which is one of my favourite games! Going to try this with USB loader.

EDIT: Error #002 with USB loader


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 14, 2009)

The original was very good but it required a lot of patience, you can't just jump into it and expect an action platformer.  Required a little brain work.

Like the original it starts of real slow, some people will delete this after 10 minutes thinking its boring but those who stick with it will be rewarded.  It isn't as hard as the original as this time you have infinite lives, beans and there are even a shit ton of checkpoints so you never really feel troubled at all and you make a lot more risks.

Its not a A+ classic, in fact I never saw the original as anything more than just a good game.  This actually does inject a lot of ideas into the game and also takes away ideas that weren't well made too which is very pleasing.  Its certainly an improvement over the original though some of the new beans are kinda crappy.

The puzzles aren't really that hard, most people can get around them but sometimes you do get trapped and you have to restart it.  This could've been improved but its nothing to kill the games fun.

I recommend it to those who enjoy retro puzzlers.  People who dismiss it for its looks should just go and get a 360 and those who reckon it should be WiiWare are wrong.  I played it for 5 hours straight last night and I think I'm only half way through which is a lot longer than most WiiWare titles.  Presentation is also high just like a Nintendo published game infact.

Its a charming title that'll kill some hours, its not hard but at the same time you don't feel that its made for children.  Its also one of those games you'll want to play again.  Its a prime example of an 8/10 game.


----------



## Disco (Oct 14, 2009)

I updated my cios from 10 to v14, and now all my games reported error 002,(these were working before!) I tried many different USB loaders. And then I downloaded latest USBloader GX and turned on fix for error 002 and now boy and his blob works fine as well as others. Is this normal, that new cios works only with gx loader?


----------



## Slipurson (Oct 14, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt see it until you said it, damn thats creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Game seems good, gotta take it for a spin.


----------



## desh_thiere (Oct 14, 2009)

Great game, its no Muramasa graphically, but damn I still love it. I have a hankering for some 2D platforming action!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 14, 2009)

desh_thiere said:
			
		

> Apparently around 1.4 gig scrubbed.



Great, thanks for the heads-up!
Will download when the PAL release arrives.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 14, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> I hated this game back in the 90's on the Gameboy ...


I played that one extensively, too...It had many great puzzles, but the countless flaws would make you go nuts before you could ever get into the game...You had to spend hours on trial&error before you could even attempt to beat the game, and most of the time you were out of beans before you could make it far enough...
I guess the NES version suffered from similar flaws, but at least the graphics weren't so depressing.

Looking forward to the Wii version very much, though.


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 14, 2009)

OMFG YESSSSSSSSSSSS.

This is one of my favorite NES games. I am so excited that I didn't use the last of my DVD's last night.

Something told me not to.


----------



## Disco (Oct 14, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> desh_thiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualy 1.08gb


----------



## Zalda (Oct 14, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.2GB according to my torrentsite.
But anyway, under 2GB is very good, can't complain then!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 14, 2009)

Zalda said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We use the same torrentsite then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree, can't complain with anything under 2GB. Especially not of this quality.


----------



## Disco (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats what USBloader GX says for size;-) (1.08gb)


----------



## Azariel_z (Oct 14, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> I updated my cios from 10 to v14, and now all my games reported error 002,(these were working before!) I tried many different USB loaders. And then I downloaded latest USBloader GX and turned on fix for error 002 and now boy and his blob works fine as well as others. Is this normal, that new cios works only with gx loader?



The v14 is a bit buggy, and some games will present problems, I also heard it breaks the Dual layer support on games like Mp3 and SSBB. I stick with 13A for  now and everything is fine.


----------



## Retal (Oct 14, 2009)

Zalda said:
			
		

> 1.2GB according to my torrentsite.QUOTE(Zalda @ Oct 14 2009, 12:10 PM) according to my torrentsite.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> wow, this looks really childish



That's the point, but thanks for your thoughtful input anyways.

I hope they didn't wreck one of my favorite video games from my childhood.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy shit! This game is amazing! The moment I started the game I got hooked.
I highly recommend this. Don't be fooled by the boxart or the animation. This game isn't for kids!

This should keep me busy until NSMB Wii comes out.


----------



## Disco (Oct 14, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This means my discs won't work or DL games from USB?


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow finally the good 2D games are back, way to go Wii...!!


----------



## rolandpibb (Oct 14, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original was great.  I was blown away by the cool NES graphics back then.  If I remember correctly, I tried dozens of times to get him out of the cage right at the end.  I finally gave up and said "here, take any old stupid jelly bean then!" and it turned out to be the right one.  Really looking forwared to this one too.


----------



## Jojounin (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm having a problem with this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the Backup Loader 0.3 Gamma, so I tried to patch the ISO with IOS Patcher 1.1, and when I drag the ISO into the exe file I'm getting an error message - "ERROR: Couldn't get ISO information!", so I can't patch the game.

So I tried to just burn the game as it is, and whenever I use the Backup Loader 0.3 Gamma or Neogamma 6 I get the #001 error.

Could anyone help me solve this issue?


----------



## davhuit (Oct 15, 2009)

Try to use another patcher ? (like "Generic Wii Patcher 1.2" for example).

Or check the name of your iso, the patcher probably don't like more than 8 characters filename if it's a dos-based patcher.

For "Generic Wii Patcher", first you have to extract the "main.dol" file of the iso with "Trucha Signer" or something like that, there are probably a lot of tutorials on the web.


----------



## grubbymitts (Oct 15, 2009)

Jojounin said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem with this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use CIOS14 and any Neogamma from 4 and it works.  I had the same problem but was using CIOS13.


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 15, 2009)

Could someone look at their backed up disc for me?

Mine is really odd...its not solidly burnt like every other game I have, it has a ring in the middle where nothing burned. I'm hoping I don't get to the middle of the game and have it give out on me. I can post pics if need be.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 15, 2009)

davhuit said:
			
		

> Try to use another patcher ? (like "Generic Wii Patcher 1.2" for example).
> 
> Or check the name of your iso, the patcher probably don't like more than 8 characters filename if it's a dos-based patcher.
> 
> For "Generic Wii Patcher", first you have to extract the "main.dol" file of the iso with "Trucha Signer" or something like that, there are probably a lot of tutorials on the web.



GenericWiiPatcher isn't detecting error #001 nor #002 for this game, it's the new 002fix which is needed (the "anti" fix).

IOS patcher returns the same error to me too.
So, if you want to patch the needed IOS : 
1 - use Wiiscrubber, and extract the partition1/partition.bin/tmd.bin (not the main.dol) (Trucha can't replace tmd.bin)
hexedit the tmd.bin, and replace offset 395 (or search for 0000000100000035) from 35 to 24 (IOS36), save and replace it in the iso.

*or*

2 - use Dop-IOS to install IOS53.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 15, 2009)

Gah! Nobody on the planet seems to have the problem I'm having... After I find the Blob and come back to the hideout the game freezes after I climb up the blob+ladder.

I'm on the latest Usbloader GX (r792), does it have issues?


----------



## Jojounin (Oct 15, 2009)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> Jojounin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! now it works


----------



## Why2K (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know if this is the correct place to ask but....

Can anyone make an Ocarina code for a Boy and His Blob, so people can use the D-PAD instead of the analog stick when using the classic controller.  

Why did they use the d-pad as separate buttons? I don't understand why they duplicated the 4 main buttons onto the 4 shoulder buttons.  Instead of using up the shoulder buttons as duplicates they should've just put the d-pad button functions onto the shoulder buttons instead.  It seems like a waste of 4 buttons.

2D games should let you use the d-pad.


----------



## unpaiktable (Oct 15, 2009)

Preacher said:
			
		

> Gah! Nobody on the planet seems to have the problem I'm having... After I find the Blob and come back to the hideout the game freezes after I climb up the blob+ladder.
> 
> I'm on the latest Usbloader GX (r792), does it have issues?



I also had the same problem. I have a PAL Wii 4.1, I am using configurable loader, and I enable 002 fix and FORCE PAL60 and it works great. Hope this helps.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 15, 2009)

I love this game. It has all the love and detail that beautiful japanese animation films have. The gameplay is fun and the treasure searching together with the hand drawn art reminds me a bit of Wario Shake. But the atmosphere (with fireflies and all) and detail makes this one of the most precious gems of 2009. I adore it.


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the best part of the game is how the blob plays with the frogs. TOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## AdamTheZombie (Oct 16, 2009)

hey guys, i dont know if anybody has had this problem... i was getting error number 002 so i updated to cios38 rev 14 and downloaded neogamma.  i get past error 002 now but i get a game could not be read error. i have a ntsc system and the us copy of the game. are there options or settings i should try or other ios packs i should download.   

thanks guys i have been forward to this game forever


----------



## Preacher (Oct 16, 2009)

unpaiktable said:
			
		

> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if they made a fix with the latest USB loader GX (r294) or if it was force pal60 that did it, but you deserve thanks anyway... I'm gonna go back to enjoying the game now.


----------



## loopguy (Oct 17, 2009)

europe release date anyone???


----------



## AdamTheZombie (Oct 18, 2009)

no "Game could not be read" for anyone else?


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 18, 2009)

loopguy said:
			
		

> europe release date anyone???


November 6th.


----------



## SlimJimGuyMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Preacher said:
			
		

> Gah! Nobody on the planet seems to have the problem I'm having... After I find the Blob and come back to the hideout the game freezes after I climb up the blob+ladder.



I'm on an NTSC Wii running 4.0U and I had the same problem.  002 fix has to be on and also IOS has to be set to 222.  No other changes were necessary.


----------



## jazvdb (Oct 19, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And apperantly giving the finger too... Haha that was creepy


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Oct 19, 2009)

if you make a game channel wad it will brick your wii


----------



## joshwaan2k (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone got this working on pal?

look to try this game loved the nes version, brings back memories


----------



## genxor (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying to run it on a PAL console, using wiikey & menu 4.2. All the usual cIOS files installed.

Just refuses to read the game disc. Burnt it twice, nothing.


----------



## doped505069 (Oct 27, 2009)

i know wher to get this torrent hit me up if yous want this dont want to post the link


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 27, 2009)

joshwaan2k said:
			
		

> Anyone got this working on pal?
> 
> look to try this game loved the nes version, brings back memories



Yep, mine works fine.  Got a D2Sun 1.3, runs through disc channel and Neogamma R7


----------



## ChoroQ (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, what about the PAL release?
It seems missing.. no one scene group release it yet.. too bad.


----------



## Disco (Nov 23, 2009)

When is PAL coming out?


----------



## ChoroQ (Nov 26, 2009)

16th November.. i haven't seen it yet at my local gamestop, but in UK many people assumes to have it. Atm no scene release for it


----------

